# What would you like to see in Omnisphere 2?



## Vin (Jan 16, 2015)

Let's suppose for a moment that Spectrasonics will release the (much expected) update for our beloved Omnisphere, what would you want to see added/improved?

Personally, I would love to see:

- Obviously, the sample import feature. If not, I would be satisfied with more new HQ sample sources from Spectrasonics' sound designers

- Expanded synthesis features, for example expanding its granular capabilities which are great, but quite limited right now

- Maybe I'm missing something, but is there a global FX bypass button in Omni? Many times I'd like to turn off all of the FX, but you have to go to each layer and master out to turn them off 

Can't remember anything else at the moment, I love using Omni on a daily basis


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 16, 2015)

For me I can live without sample import.

But a +1 to expanded synthesis options - wavetable, spectral, scanning (a la Skanner XT), more granular, maybe true FM. Bigger unison options too.

An undo button

One click FX bypass would be handy

Never say no to some new soundsources

6 sleeps til NAMM!


----------



## marcotronic (Jan 16, 2015)

Sample import!


----------



## doctornine (Jan 16, 2015)

Sample import ???

Does that mean *they* bought Camel Audio ?

o[])


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 16, 2015)

I would like to see '*it*' :D


----------



## Allegro (Jan 16, 2015)

Your thread title got me all excited. Wait! Omnisphere 2 announced? Anyway, I would like to see some better way to recall patches maybe organized in a way that I can remember easily. Something like patch history and saving it down the road.


----------



## Markus S (Jan 16, 2015)

Sample import!


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 16, 2015)

That FX defeat would be numero uno on my list. Sample import would be nice. An integrated and updated Stylus (within Omni, like Trilian) would rock


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 16, 2015)

NYC Composer @ Fri Jan 16 said:


> An integrated and updated Stylus (within Omni, like Trilian) would rock



Hmm, not sure about that. I think I want percussion to have a totally different UI - the Stylus 2 thread is another beast of course, but I want a little sequencer in there along with all those great timing tweaks. Though I do want to steal the browser from Omni and put it in Stylus...

What might be cool though is the ability for Omni to read Stylus files, so you could integrate an element. That's probably what you meant actually, isn't it?


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 16, 2015)

I can imagine a lot of improvements concerning the possibiloities that can be achieved with the Orb.

I remember however that Eric said at some stage, and this is a few years ago, it was 12 years in the making, so honestly, I have no clue what they come up with at Namm, if they come up with something at all.

I would also love even more soundsources for Omnisphere, I know it has a lot already, but you can never have enough of that in my opinion.

I restricted my purchases this december, hoping for something new from Eric and his team, I will buy it blindfold. :lol:


----------



## oxo (Jan 16, 2015)

- modulation for common fx
- expanded arp like zebra and project bravo incl. the possibility to control pan, filter, fx, etc. with the arp
- a button to reverse a sample
- navigation-arrows in the scrollbar of the browser to navigate in steps without sample-loading (see the picture below)


----------



## AC986 (Jan 16, 2015)

Use Omnisphere all the time.

What would I like to see if there is an Omnisphere 2. 

Give it a different name and basically anything he (Eric) likes.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 16, 2015)

oxo @ Fri Jan 16 said:


> - modulation for common fx
> - expanded arp like zebra and project bravo incl. the possibility to control pan, filter, fx, etc. with the arp
> - a button to reverse a sample
> - navigation-arrows in the scrollbar of the browser to navigate in steps without sample-loading (see the picture below)



+1s to reverse and expanded arp (and pitch!) But unless I'm misunderstanding you, you can already effectively do the latter - in the scrollbar, just click the space between the cursor and the top or bottom, and that +/- a page at a time.

Incidentally, would happily discuss Omni all day, but if the NAMM rumours are right then this is probably all moot as the next version is ready to roll. Spectrasonics' support is terrific, and you can drop them feature requests directly. I did exactly this a couple of months ago with the Undo button request, and they replied very quickly - agreeing, and saying it would be in a future version.


----------



## oxo (Jan 16, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Fri Jan 16 said:


> But unless I'm misunderstanding you, you can already effectively do the latter - in the scrollbar, just click the space between the cursor and the top or bottom, and that +/- a page at a time.



yes, but then jumps the list in large steps up or down. you have thousands sounds listed on the left, a navigation in single steps is not possible. only with the arrows in the lower bar, which load the samples in the same moment in the RAM, what navigate between individual patches slowed.
sorry, i do not speak english and it may not be able to explain properly


----------



## DannyDep (Jan 16, 2015)

I would like to see Omnisphere Lite.
I own Trilian and Stylus RMX which, to me (a hobbyist) were reasonably priced.
If there was a Lite version I would be very very tempted to purchase it.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 16, 2015)

oxo @ Fri Jan 16 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Fri Jan 16 said:
> 
> 
> > But unless I'm misunderstanding you, you can already effectively do the latter - in the scrollbar, just click the space between the cursor and the top or bottom, and that +/- a page at a time.
> ...



For me it does one page at a time, which is exactly right imo.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 16, 2015)

Can you guys imagine for a minute what the official Suggestions list looks like over @ Spectrasonics HQ? I'd say it's massive.


----------



## chibear (Jan 16, 2015)

Biggest thing for me is to provide consistent automation control throughout the interface. Right now I can use host automation for most of the knobs & sliders, but when I want, for instance, to automate a change in the arp range from 1 to 3 octaves I'm taken to a different page I don't quite get how to use yet. There are several little areas like this I have come across.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Jan 16, 2015)

Undo button 
Equally important redo button 
Ability to bring in other efx plugs directly into Omnisphere would be cool


----------



## Udo (Jan 16, 2015)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sat Jan 17 said:


> Can you guys imagine for a minute what the official Suggestions list looks like over @ Spectrasonics HQ? I'd say it's massive.


If they really llistened to their customers, Omni 2, etc, would have been released a long time ago. :wink :wink: 

As mentioned before, those ridiculously long product life-cycles are an indication they have little respect for their customers :wink:


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 16, 2015)

Are you serious, Udo?


----------



## Udo (Jan 16, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Sat Jan 17 said:


> Are you serious, Udo?


No :wink: (but their product life-cycles are much longer than most other products').


----------



## dpasdernick (Jan 16, 2015)

Spectrasonics development cycle is positively glacial. I've seen snails get bored waiting around. Sloths that take downers are now officially know as Omni's... The expression "Slow as Molasses" is being scrutinized by the supreme court as the expression "Slow as Spectrasonics" seems to be more accurate. Spectrasonics' dev cycle is so slow that they've actually gone back in time. This is all true. 

2.0 better come dressed in lingerie and make a mean martini...

As for features...Some wavetables please, Heart of Africa, Heart of Asia, all the Roland SRJV sounds Eric made and true FM to exactly duplicate the sound of the Yamaha TX816 NOT just the DX7... oh and some Cheetos that don't make your fingers orange.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 16, 2015)

Random patch generator functions.


----------



## lucor (Jan 16, 2015)

Udo @ Fri Jan 16 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Sat Jan 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you serious, Udo?
> ...



Their products are also much higher quality than most other products, which is, I'm pretty sure, the reason for the longer waiting times.
As we say in Germany: Gut Ding braucht Weile!


----------



## Astronaut FX (Jan 16, 2015)

Software testing frequently takes longer than development. Perhaps their new products take longer because they're not expecting the early product purchasers to be their beta testers. Or maybe I don't know what the hell talking about.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 16, 2015)

lucor @ Fri Jan 16 said:


> Their products are also much higher quality than most other products, which is, I'm pretty sure, the reason for the longer waiting times.



Exactly. I WANT LONGEVITY AND QUALITY AND I WANT IT NOW DAMMITT!!!!

I use all their products daily, years after release. Yet I fear I won't use iZotope Breaktweaker ever again. Wonder how long the development cycle for that product was. Wonder what it would be like if they'd spent another 6 months on it. Or another 6 years.

Thing is, I'm as impatient as the next person. Possibly more so. However, I don't equate their reluctance to indulge my every whim as laziness on their part. Incidentally Eric said one (so far unreleased) product has been 13 years in development. And he said that a year or two ago.

On the plus side: 6 more sleeps til NAMM!


----------



## Mystic (Jan 16, 2015)

A cheap upgrade path to whatever is coming out.


----------



## JBZeon (Jan 16, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Fri Jan 16 said:


> lucor @ Fri Jan 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Their products are also much higher quality than most other products, which is, I'm pretty sure, the reason for the longer waiting times.
> ...



a big +1, thats is what i really like from spectrasonics, long cycles and outstanding quality.

But i really like to see in Omni2 sample import, possibility to resize the gui and of course the Alchemy 2 engine inside Omni2 :wink: .


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 16, 2015)

Samples of this:


----------



## SDCP (Jan 16, 2015)

+1 Ned

In the words of Bruce Dickinson..."more cowbell."


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 16, 2015)

Udo @ Fri Jan 16 said:


> Ned Bouhalassa @ Sat Jan 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you guys imagine for a minute what the official Suggestions list looks like over @ Spectrasonics HQ? I'd say it's massive.
> ...



one of the sound designers is a friend. he told me about omnisphere like a year or more before it came out! so he wa salready doing patches on beta versioins... long time. 

there was an interesting story in NPR about good companies that don't rely on regular product cycles to make happy their shareholders actually can materialize better and more creative product releases as is the case with apple under Jobs. 

so in parallel I think its good spectrasonics takes its time to make something new and creative. or they could as well said fu ki it and went of to hawai with the money. o[])


----------



## Polarity (Jan 17, 2015)

I'd like to have an improged arpeggiator section, with step sequencing options...
I mean, the chance to choose note pitch, slide for every step (the usual step sequencer things, you know) 
and a better pattern browser; just +1 and -1 scroll buttons could be more confortable than actual "pull down menu" everytime.

Of course there are already so many soundsources... I would just be happy with Elka Synthex, Eminent U310 (with percussive mode sounds included) add ons.

some new filter models, emulating classic vintage synths filters.

ohh yes... undo functions.


----------



## JPQ (Jan 17, 2015)

i dont know if these are possible now but skipping samples form sample start (and modulate this with velocity for example) and giving new loop and chaning loop type pingpong for example...


----------



## Saxer (Jan 17, 2015)

- *sample import* (wouldn't that be great?)
- *scaleable gui* (full screen mode)
- in full screen: all three *efx racks (A/B and sum) editable at once*
- a dedicated *hardware controller* for omnisphere


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 17, 2015)

Saxer @ Sat Jan 17 said:


> - *sample import* (wouldn't that be great?)
> - *scaleable gui* (full screen mode)
> - in full screen: all three *efx racks (A/B and sum) editable at once*
> - a dedicated *hardware controller* for omnisphere



I'll pass on the hardware controller, but the first two, definitely!


----------



## Markus S (Jan 18, 2015)

An undo button is an excellent idea. 

How often did it happen to me that I thought I was in one channel while I was in another and loaded a new patch that replaced the one I wanted to keep, but had no idea what that previous patch was.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 18, 2015)

Markus S @ Sun Jan 18 said:


> How often did it happen to me that I thought I was in one channel while I was in another and loaded a new patch that replaced the one I wanted to keep, but had no idea what that previous patch was.



Thrice daily for me.

It's the only feature I know of that they've said is definitely coming. Oh, and more browser organisation Eric mentioned a while ago.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 18, 2015)

Graintable Bright Comber A without the movement, so I can control it.


----------



## JerryS (Jan 19, 2015)

Something like Logic's Smart Controls, the half dozen most important controls to tweak. 

Undo.

More quality leads. In general more things geared towards pop and fewer that seem only good for ambient music.

More quality bass patches. As I play bass, I will never buy Trillian. But I would like to have more bass patches in Omnisphere for synth bass. My biggest complaint about Spectrasonics is that Trillian isn't two products. It's a bit like having real strings samples and synth strings in the same product. Nobody does that. Not sure why they think bass is different.


----------



## zvenx (Jan 19, 2015)

Have you guys seen today's tweet?



> Spectrasonics ‏@Spectrasonics 2h2 hours ago
> 
> You know....it's looking like it might be an exciting week.




rsp


----------



## Mystic (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes, and I'm about to pee myself in anticipation...


----------



## lee (Jan 19, 2015)

...What?


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 19, 2015)

I got this feeling we may hear something in a few days, just sayin' : )


----------



## lee (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh now I get it. I thought it was zvenx who wrote



> You know....it's looking like it might be an exciting week. Wink



But it was THE MAN! :shock: 8)


----------



## mbagalacomposer (Jan 19, 2015)

Its been said already but SAMPLE IMPORT. 

For those of us who get really into patch design that single feature would take Omnisphere over the top for me. Not that it doesn't offer an absurd about of options already but….its fairly frequent that I find myself hearing a sound and wishing I could put it through omnisphere.


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 19, 2015)

Sample import
Scalable GUI and
Undo 
& as someone else mentioned, the ability to import (or add the database) & manipulate RMX clips would be potentially really cool. Considering there's cross compatibility between Omnisphere and Trillian, seems like adding RMX to the mix is an obvious step.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 19, 2015)

zvenx @ Mon Jan 19 said:


> Have you guys seen today's tweet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohboyohboyohboy


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 19, 2015)

Now *I'm* getting excited! _-)


----------



## MichaelL (Jan 20, 2015)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Jan 19 said:


> Now *I'm* getting excited! _-)




+1

This is beginning to remind me of Paul Simon's Grammy acceptance speech, when he thanked Stevie Wonder for NOT releasing an album that year.

If Spectrasonics does release a much anticipated update to Omnisphere, or any of its other products, will we notice anything else? Will anything else matter? 

I'm ready to violate my "no spend" rule!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 20, 2015)

True. Any new Spectrasonics release will probably be a no brainer at the price points they usually set.


----------



## AC986 (Jan 20, 2015)

EastWest Lurker @ Tue Jan 20 said:


> True. Any new Spectrasonics release will probably be a no brainer at the price points they usually set.



I'm so dependent on Spectrasonics that the price wouldn't be top of the agenda unlike most other libraries. Violation of no spend is about right.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 20, 2015)

Stylus RMX II- *Every percussive source found in the world- played simultaneously by 200 percussionists, each with a holographic avatar that you can access for personalization.*


----------



## woodsdenis (Jan 20, 2015)

He has said on Twitter that something will be announced on Thursday morning, I assume in Namm

From the Spectrasonics twitter feeed :D 

Super cool to see so many people pumped that we might be gettin' a bit noisy again! Anyone looking forward to Thursday morning?


----------



## MichaelL (Jan 20, 2015)

NYC Composer @ Tue Jan 20 said:


> Stylus RMX II- *Every percussive source found in the world- played simultaneously by 200 percussionists, each with a holographic avatar that you can access for personalization.*




No doubt while it washes your car, cooks dinner and fixes a martini...shaken, not stirred.


----------



## TakeABow (Jan 20, 2015)

Honestly, I really love Omnisphere quite a bit as it is. I would love 'more' omnisphere, but realistically the biggest thing I would like to see is an updated effects rack for it.

Now if Alchemy was being folded into Omnisphere I _-) _-) _-)


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 20, 2015)

TakeABow @ Tue Jan 20 said:


> Honestly, I really love Omnisphere quite a bit as it is. I would love 'more' omnisphere, but realistically the biggest thing I would like to see is an updated effects rack for it.
> 
> Now if Alchemy was being folded into Omnisphere I _-) _-) _-)



Forget about Alchemy, Eric has already scotched that fanciful idea via Twitter.

Funnily enough, the fx rack is one thing I'm totally happy with as is. Maybe a bypass button. Plenty more I'm dreaming of in the rest of Omni / Trilian / Stylus / New Thing though.

It's gonna be a long Thursday here in GMT...


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Jan 20, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Tue Jan 20 said:


> TakeABow @ Tue Jan 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, I really love Omnisphere quite a bit as it is. I would love 'more' omnisphere, but realistically the biggest thing I would like to see is an updated effects rack for it.
> ...



You poor european bastards.

Ya the effects rack is the last thing I hope they are focusing on! Improved synthesis please, better granular, sample import. I'm sure there will be a few nice improvements with Omni, we already know the browser tags are changing. I'm thinking Stylus 2 will be teh biggest thing (or whatever is replacing that).


----------



## jaeroe (Jan 20, 2015)

Improved synthesis - much more tweakable.


----------



## AmbientMile (Jan 20, 2015)

I really wasn't planning to go to NAMM on the first day, but now it seems unavoidable!!


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Jan 20, 2015)

I wouldn't hold my breath. I was disappointed by Spectrasonics too often in recent years. If they release Omnisphere 2 at NAMM, great but it could also be just another iPad app (yawn) or a shock announcement like "we are now part of Apple".


----------



## Christof (Jan 21, 2015)

This is Erics Facebook status from today:

"Wow....just checked our twitter feed and I'm blown away at the level of excitement/anticipation for our upcoming news on Thursday. It's really an honor and a privilege to have customers that are so passionate about what we do. Makes all the all- nighters worth it! „smile“-Emoticon


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Jan 21, 2015)

As a developer, I would like to see:

- presets import (so users wouldn't have to mind where STEAM folder is or how many)
- effects oversampling (to avoid aliasing that occours sometimes.. mostly on distortions)

any other new feature is a blessing, but I'm looking forward so much for those two 

Cheers,
Luca


----------



## lee (Jan 21, 2015)

Biosphere, Supersphere, Mutasphere, Ultrasphere.. 

Hmm...


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 21, 2015)

Pretty sure Eric's said that sample import's never going to happen. And I can understand why.

However... I would love to see some new sound sources, especially (as others have said) from Heart of Asia/Africa.

Sample reversing and an improved arpeggiator would be great too - just want to have note control (the mods just aren't accurate enough for my liking).

But, most of all (and this is very selfish of me!) nothing that makes Horizon V, that I've just completed, obsolete before it's released! Haha.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 21, 2015)

TheUnfinished @ Wed Jan 21 said:


> But, most of all (and this is very selfish of me!) nothing that makes Horizon V, that I've just completed, obsolete before it's released! Haha.



You know how I relentlessly bully all 3rd party devs into following Spectrasomics tagging? I just know it's all about to change...


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 22, 2015)

Well, some of us have laid our bets, and the day is finally here. In certain timezones it is, anyway. So for those up and around, any last minute flutters? I've stated my case on the updates for the three and I'm standing by them - new replacement for Stylus for sure but high time for some bonus ludicrous wild card new product guesses.

*ELECTROSPHERE*. OK, the name is already taken by some game or other. but a Trilian-style variant of Omnisphere that is skewed towards EDM. Maybe no soundsources, but new types of synthesis and all that.

*GUITARIAN*. Eric keeps talking about noise. Maybe they're unleashing an electric guitar version of Trilian, but with some new clever playable from a keyboard stuff that took 15 years to develop. 

(nb - though it would be awesome without doubt, selfishly it would be the least interesting product for me as I have an actual electric guitar 4 feet away from my typing fingers).

*OMNIBOARD*. A hardware controller for Omnisphere and the others, possibly built around an iPad.

*OMNIAPP*. An iOS version of Omnisphere.

*BAGPIPESPHERE.* 68gb of bagpipe samples, all manglable to make them sound even worse.

Roll up, roll up, all bets close in 8 hours.


----------



## tokatila (Jan 22, 2015)

Omnisphere 1.6

Changelog:
-Added undo button


----------



## Whatisvalis (Jan 22, 2015)

Anywhere covering the announcement at 10am I think was mentioned?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 22, 2015)

Whatisvalis @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> Anywhere covering the announcement at 10am I think was mentioned?



Right here

https://www.spectrasonics.net/


----------



## Allegro (Jan 22, 2015)

I am clicking the link on their website that says:
"Tune-in Thursday 10AM PST for our announcement" but it isn't teleporting me to their NAMM booth?


----------



## Mystic (Jan 22, 2015)

They will be doing a livestream at 10. Wondering if they have stage time?


----------



## dinerdog (Jan 22, 2015)

That'll cost extra. :D


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 22, 2015)

They do keep saying "let's make some noise". I brilliantly deduct therefore that it will be something noisy. Writing off delicate string and whistling libraries as possible candidates.


----------



## zvenx (Jan 22, 2015)

RMX2 is my guess....... but I must say after what has it been, five years or soon, I think it would be hard for me not to be somewhat disappointed by whatever comes....

rsp


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jan 22, 2015)

10:01 AM, let's do this


----------



## EthanStoller (Jan 22, 2015)

Anyone have a link to the video stream? Can't seem to find it.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 22, 2015)

10.03 AM.... Ethan, we're all still waiting...


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 22, 2015)

A man on the inside says...

Omnisphere 2


----------



## Whatisvalis (Jan 22, 2015)

Watching the Sequential Prophet 6 vid while I'm waiting


----------



## EthanStoller (Jan 22, 2015)

I see. I thought there was a published link to the stream that everyone knew about but me.  Thanks, Guy.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 22, 2015)

https://scontent-b-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hph ... e=555E4416


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jan 22, 2015)

OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Mystic (Jan 22, 2015)

YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 22, 2015)

Spectrasonics just tweeted:

Spectrasonics ‏@Spectrasonics 40s40 seconds ago
Standby....Vimeo's site crashed, so we are waiting on them in the meantime for the video. Thx!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks, Guy! Looking good...


----------



## Vin (Jan 22, 2015)

WOO


----------



## Whatisvalis (Jan 22, 2015)

Amazing

Spec just on twitter

"Standby....Vimeo's site crashed, so we are waiting on them in the meantime for the video. Thx!"


----------



## Harry (Jan 22, 2015)

I wouldn't recommend to try logging onto their online store in the next hour or so


----------



## blougui (Jan 22, 2015)

Eh eh 
Servers at Gearslutz are burning out too... Amazing. So much GAS ! And so much fun 

- Erik


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 22, 2015)

Our Man On The Inside says the screens at NAMM are saying that Eric will be presenting at 12, not 10. Aaargh.


----------



## Cowtothesky (Jan 22, 2015)

YAY! Lets get the website updated with all the specs. 

Hope Vimeo gets the live stream worked out soon. This is awesome.


----------



## Vin (Jan 22, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ 22/1/2015 said:


> Our Man On The Inside says the screens at NAMM are saying that Eric will be presenting at 12, not 10. Aaargh.



F$%k!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jan 22, 2015)

Fffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Mystic (Jan 22, 2015)

Wonder when it will come out? Today? Tomorrow? Next month?


----------



## Harry (Jan 22, 2015)

Aaargh! Don't they know what the time is in Finland?!


----------



## sin(x) (Jan 22, 2015)

Mystic @ 2015-01-22 said:


> Wonder when it will come out? Today? Tomorrow? Next month?



Wasn't Spectrasonics the company that doesn't do announcements in advance? (I honestly can't remember)


----------



## Vin (Jan 22, 2015)

Mystic @ 22/1/2015 said:


> Wonder when it will come out? Today? Tomorrow? Next month?



Any pricing guesses?


----------



## Mystic (Jan 22, 2015)

Looks like they are moving to Youtube


----------



## Mystic (Jan 22, 2015)

Vin @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> Mystic @ 22/1/2015 said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder when it will come out? Today? Tomorrow? Next month?
> ...



I'd say same as Omnisphere at around $499. I'm hoping there is an upgrade path from Omnisphere 1 to 2.


----------



## tokatila (Jan 22, 2015)

This thread feels religious, I'm an Omnisphere Virgin, but I'm starting to feel the presence of the God.


----------



## AC986 (Jan 22, 2015)

tokatila @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> This thread feels religious, I'm an Omnisphere Virgin, but I'm starting to feel the presence of the God.



Couldn't work without it.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 22, 2015)

This is all well and good, but it's nearly time for my tea.


----------



## AC986 (Jan 22, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> This is all well and good, but it's nearly time for my tea.



Stick the kettle on.


----------



## sin(x) (Jan 22, 2015)

tokatila @ 2015-01-22 said:


> This thread feels religious, I'm an Omnisphere Virgin, but I'm starting to feel the presence of the God.



Careful, down that path lies nothing but madness and despair. Take it from a reformed Apple fanboi.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jan 22, 2015)

I broke Vimeo refreshing the page every 2 seconds. Sorry guys... my bad.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 22, 2015)

Spectrasonics ‏@Spectrasonics 12m12 minutes ago
@AnakinFilms yep. YouTube is almost uploaded. We should be live soon.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 22, 2015)

(brad - now move on to break YouTube)

https://www.youtube.com/user/SpectrasonicsVIDEO

(still not live, but presumably will appear here)


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 22, 2015)

Right, tea time. Keep my seat warm, folks.


----------



## sin(x) (Jan 22, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ 2015-01-22 said:


> Keep my seat warm, folks.



I just sold it on eBay.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jan 22, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> (brad - now move on to break YouTube)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/SpectrasonicsVIDEO
> 
> (still not live, but presumably will appear here)



aye, Cap'n!!


----------



## madbulk (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey, just woke up. Anything happening around here?


----------



## catsass (Jan 22, 2015)

madbulk @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> Hey, just woke up. Anything happening around here?


We broke the internets.


----------



## Mystic (Jan 22, 2015)

Not quite yet


----------



## Ryan (Jan 22, 2015)

I don`t want to see Omnisphere 2. I want to see something not yet done! I`m hoping for a new paradigm change…


----------



## sin(x) (Jan 22, 2015)

Ryan @ 2015-01-22 said:


> I`m hoping for a new paradigm change…



I think an undo button would qualify for that.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 22, 2015)

I hear even Kim Jong Un is waiting for the live feed!


----------



## tokatila (Jan 22, 2015)

Introducing Omnisphere 2; coming April 2015.

http://vimeo.com/117503596


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 22, 2015)

HERE!!!!

https://vimeo.com/117503596

Right, everyone go away, convene back here when done.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jan 22, 2015)

Take my money already!!!!


----------



## Vin (Jan 22, 2015)

SAMPLE IMPORT!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 22, 2015)

sin(x) @ 22/1/2015 said:


> Ryan @ 2015-01-22 said:
> 
> 
> > I`m hoping for a new paradigm change…
> ...



ohhh. *That hurts! haha. Well, Think it will be awesome anyway!


----------



## Tatu (Jan 22, 2015)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 22, 2015)

Fu!"# I can`t get the vimeo to play!!!


----------



## dinerdog (Jan 22, 2015)

Stunning, Thomas Newman playing some of the samples. :shock:


----------



## JBZeon (Jan 22, 2015)

wow wow ....


----------



## Theseus (Jan 22, 2015)

Ok, I just heard that Jazz sample turned into rhythmic texture with the new granular synthesis and spit my tea on the table.

I was looking forward to the new drum library, but for a second I forgot. Look fantastic, I've sooooo many ideas flying in my head.

Well. Done.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 22, 2015)

Omg.. This is so !"#¤... GF think I watch porn... haha


----------



## Tatu (Jan 22, 2015)

Ryan, you are watching porn.


----------



## tokatila (Jan 22, 2015)

*PRICING: $499/399€*

Omnisphere 2 Upgrade
Standard Upgrade: $249 *
For all Omnisphere 1 customers 
(Standard and Transfer Licenses)


VIP Upgrade: $199 *
For customers who own Omnisphere, Trilian and Stylus RMX 
(Standard Licenses)


Grace Period Upgrade: FREE
For new Omnisphere customers from October 2014 thru May 2015 
(Standard Licenses)


*AVAILABLE FOR DOWNLOAD APRIL 30*
To buy Omnisphere new, please visit your local authorized Spectrasonics dealer.

*Changelog:*

https://www.spectrasonics.net/products/ ... /index.php


----------



## jneebz (Jan 22, 2015)

HOLY HEART RATE, BATMAN.


*Highlights for me:*

1. STALACTITE SAMPLE LIBRARY!

2. "Innerspace" Effect

3. Granular

4. Audio import

5. Improved file navigation

6. SOUND MATCH and SOUND LOCK!!!!

AND I GET IT FOR FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! Sometimes it pays to come late to the party!

_-) 
=o 
o-[][]-o


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 22, 2015)

OMG. This is so good. o=?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 22, 2015)

Tatu @ 22/1/2015 said:


> Ryan, you are watching porn.


oh Yeah! I was wishing the video not to end..

Instant buy.


----------



## playz123 (Jan 22, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> HERE!!!!
> 
> https://vimeo.com/117503596
> 
> Right, everyone go away, convene back here when done.



Wow, our host has lost weight. Much less 'Eric' than previously!  But I digress. One thing that caught my eye was "This is the first v2.0 of any Spectrasonics instrument." Does that perhaps suggest that we might also see new versions of the other two of the big three sometime in the future?
Certainly Omnisphere 2 has many new features and patches, but personally I'm not sure if _everything_ interests me. On the other hand, I completely understand why many will be ecstatic about this release. Will definitely not jump to any conclusions though until I've learned a lot more. Sure can't argue with the $199 price for those of us who own all three Spectrasonic products.


----------



## tokatila (Jan 22, 2015)

playz123 @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> conclusions though until I've learned a lot more....and the pricing is announced.



look a couple posts above


----------



## playz123 (Jan 22, 2015)

tokatila @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> playz123 @ Thu Jan 22 said:
> 
> 
> > conclusions though until I've learned a lot more....and the pricing is announced.
> ...



Yes...thanks...just noticed that. It was posted while I was still typing my own message.


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 22, 2015)

Hnnnnnnnnnng!!!!

Man that looks amazing. I thought nothing could top Omni....but then omni comes along and tops Omni. And with an upgrade price of $249 for omni 1 users and a $199 for those who have omni trillian and rmx...its going to sell by the million!

Seriously though there was no feature mentioned that I didnt think I would use....

Sample import...Wavetables...Granular Options...Step Sequencer...More FX... I am sure these products take so long to make because Eric secretly reads every forum post and puts in every feature ever mentioned, like some evil genius manically laughing down at us peasants from his synth mountain!

-DJ


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 22, 2015)

...and relax.

That's pretty much everything I thought of on the list, and - of course - more stuff I didn't.

SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPERB.

Really glad they kept the basic UI the same, just enhanced it and bigged it up - love the look of the mini browser, and the sound match. I like that A and B layers are clearer now. All those new synthesis options are terrific, the new unison drift will keep a lot of folks happy, sounded great. Pricing is excellent. Only two down sides I've spotted so far....

1. APRIL 30?!!!!!! I CAN'T WAIT THAT LONG!!!!

2. Still no undo / redo buttons? I'll need 'em more than ever now....

The 3rd Party scene is about to get REALLY interesting now as well. Now you can import your own samples, they'll have free reign to go nutso. And 3rd party devs - we now have the new category list, time to start retagging  Let's see if we can persuade Eric to release all the tagging categories way ahead of time, so it'll make an easy transition - lots of useful new genres I see like Dubstep, Rock etc (surprised there's no trance though...)

I don't even think for a microsecond about whether or not to buy.

Now, do we think that's the only product news, or may we get some love for the others too?


----------



## zvenx (Jan 22, 2015)

Whilst I am disappointed that the much more vintage rmx wasn't updated (hopefully that announcement is days away), and that the we won't announce till it is ready was not kept, this is a fantastic fantastic update......should shut a lot of people up now.
Can't wait for april to come.
rsp


----------



## Allegro (Jan 22, 2015)

NOT impressed! Very disappointed. Now that you guys have my attention . I think this is awesome. Believe it or not but the better browsing and patch organization is a big one for me personally.


----------



## tokatila (Jan 22, 2015)

So, this thing is a big rompler? Might as well buy Nexus. 8)


----------



## JBZeon (Jan 22, 2015)

A lot of new features and Sample Import¡ but After those years we need to wait 3 more month??

Instant purchase....


----------



## woodsdenis (Jan 22, 2015)

Not a revolution but a giant evolution, congrats Spectrum and team.


----------



## Harry (Jan 22, 2015)

I had my credit card out ready NOW. And I have to wait more than 3 MONTHS?!!! AGGGGHHH!


----------



## AC986 (Jan 22, 2015)

$199. I'll take it.

399 euros @ April 30th. Might need to watch the euro ex rate at that time. :wink:


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 22, 2015)

Allegro @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> Believe it or not but the better browsing and patch organization is a big one for me personally.



I believe it.

One of the reasons I'm so in love with Omni (and why it's usually my first port of call) is that the browsing experience is by far the best out there. But could it have been better? Yes, and it soon will be. Sound match and lock are genius ideas, and there's the new tagging, mini browser, larger browser...

It says so much about Spectrasonics. They don't just follow the trends that everyone else does. They believed that browsing a synth was central to the synth experience. To my astonishment, practically no-one else ever even tried to compete, the fools. But rather than rest on that, they've amped it all up even more.

They're focused on musicians first and foremost, not computer programmers. And yet, of course, encourage you every step of the way to get your hands dirty, right from the one-swish wild card of the Orb to every complex modulation option imaginable. Just think for a moment of the diveristy of material that is included both in soundsources and VA - then think about that diversity of manipulation, wrapped in the best user experience.

I'm aware I'm super kiddie fanboy about Spectrasonics, but it's for a good reason. They take their time, but boy to they deliver. Their stuff I use daily while so many newer shinier ones are abandoned.

Incidentally, did folks notice that the upgrades are downloads? Nice.


----------



## blougui (Jan 22, 2015)

It's nothing short of amazing !!!
And Mr Persing is V2 as well as the genius seems to have lost 10 years !!! Always this enthousiasm to share :D 
New features are all spot on and promising. Sound lock, samples import, grain synthesis, step seq... And it's cheap (at least if the $ pulls out the brakes because who knows where the € will be :mrgreen: now that we have to add 20% VAT for us hobbyist).
Worth the while !
And thanx for the links !!!
(now do something about this sinking ship the € is becoming, gents :lol: )

Erik


----------



## Whatisvalis (Jan 22, 2015)

GTFO that browser. Amazing!

Seriously it's such a perfect evolution - endless sonic possibilities.


----------



## madbulk (Jan 22, 2015)

sound lock.
wow.


----------



## Vin (Jan 22, 2015)

Random question:

I just logged in on my Spectrasonics account to see when I bought it and saw that Omnisphere is registered, but not authorized. 

What's the difference?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 22, 2015)

More on that browser - just noticed some features not discussed in the video:

Fast Progressive Loading allows rapid auditioning
Browse Patches by Mood
Expanded Genres
Browse by Oscillator type
Boolean search options

Love the sound of all of those, especially the last.


----------



## Maestro77 (Jan 22, 2015)

Holy JEEZUS! I am over the moon for this thing already. Can't wait to check it out in person this weekend at NAMM. So many incredible new features and brilliantly organized. Also very happy with the upgrade price, a total no-brainer. I can't see another VI topping this one in 2015.


----------



## Harry (Jan 22, 2015)

adriancook @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> $199. I'll take it.
> 
> 399 euros @ April 30th. Might need to watch the euro ex rate at that time. :wink:


Was thinking the same. Might buy some dollars now


----------



## AmbientMile (Jan 22, 2015)

I spoke to Eric at NAMM two years ago and he said that, "Spectrasonics will no longer announce products until they are ready to sell, like Apple does". A little disappointed that Omni 2 won't be available until the end of April. Hopefully it won't be delayed like has happened in the past. That said, the new features are awesome! Not only new sound sources, but the synthesis changes will breath new life into the old sound sources, which I'm sure few of us have fully explored yet, even after all these years. CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------

